# Pbm lecture .JPG dans appli mail



## phlipad (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai un compte mail sur lequel je recois des photos envoyées par une camera de surveillance sur détection de mouvement. Mon pbm est que les photos affichées par mon iPad (idem sur mon iPhone) sont toutes les mêmes dans les différents e-mails reçus alors qu'en réalité elles sont différentes ! (vérifie en les ayant chargées sur un PC via outlook).
Comment puis-je forcer à lire la photo du mail sélectionné et pas celle du cache mémoire, car le nom de fichier dans la PJ eest toujours le même.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je le remercie d'avance.


----------

